# Would you be interested in this kind of swap



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a pile of finished sample sweaters (that have been just worn to be photographed) that I can't possibly get around to wearing in a lifetime. Would anyone like to trade a sweater for yarn and/or handmade soap? I was thinking I could weigh the sweater and give the ounces then you could make up a box of the same ounces worth of yarn and throw in some soap. Or I also love handmade ceramics/pottery, like mugs or small bowls(like for soup), or small platters. 

The yarn I'm looking for now is fingering/sock, and then oddballs of basic sport and worsted yarns in most any color except insipid pastels in wool, alpaca or a wool silk blend. Or undyed wool, since I'd like to try dying. Or any scrap of anything NORO.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

and yes I love orange and magenta


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

my question is - what size sweaters?
I may not be capable of accepting such an awesome offer! :huh:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

there is kids' stuff(girls) and women's, I'll get a few pics up here. A few of the women's sweaters would also fit a teen girl. I'll include the chest and length measurements, and you can decide on if that is a size good for you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do you have pictures you could share with us? Even if we can't swap I would LOVE to see your sweaters.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd like to see some photos too.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, my, and I can't get one single sweater done! Do you like home-spun wool? Good for felting and dyeing.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

oh yes, love home spun!

sorry about not getting pix up, my kids stole my laptop last evening. I will try to get some up later today/this evening.

yup there are some "real women" sizes too!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> wood eye! (thats an old joke) but I'm guessing nobody knits samples in WOMEN's sizes - can you sew two of 'em together?
> 
> there's a song about me - goes something like this:
> 
> ...


you got a youtube for that? (sounds like a catchy tune )

did you know Ted Nugent wrote a song about me?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE-LOm5nxZg[/ame]

Do you remember her name
She's standing for a long long time
She's got the magic wand
To make it rain or sunshine

She's got the power to turn out the light
She's got he power over day and the night, oh yeah

You mess up when she's angry
Cause she can level your town
When she throws a temper-tantrum
It's like the sky is falling down

She's got the power to turn out the light
She's got the power over day and the night, oh yeah

She's the queen of the forest
Queen of the forest
Queen of the forest

She's the queen of the forest


She takes care of the creatures
She supplies all of their needs
With her they have a much better chance now
To stay happy and free

She got the power to turn out the light
She got the power over day and the night, oh yeah

She's the queen of the forest
Queen of the forest
Queen of the forest 

The queen of the forest
She's the queen of the forest
Queen of the forest

ha!...I wonder if Ted wears sweaters...I know where I can get tough wool blaze orange yarn


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, I got a few pix taken today. This one I will call Clematis to give it a name. It was in Creative Knitting a few years back. It is a true rich lime green color, a teeny tad to the blue side. The color is not quite right in the photo. It is made with mercerized cotton(so it has a teeny bit of shine), Kertzer SUper 100--which is just like Tahki Cotton Classic USED to be. The finished chest measures 38", and the length is 20" the sleeves are 3/4 length. If you don't want the ribbing to hug at the waist you can block it out for more room(I made the ribbing with extra stitches so the knitter had options).

"Technically" this is a Woman's medium. Just take that 38" and compare it to a sweater that fits you nice to see if that is a good measurement for you.

PS, I will steam this and reblock to get the folded look out 

The yarn is a dk/sport weight

ravelry project page, hmmm, no one is putting on the flowers! funny!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-full-bloom/people


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

This one was also in Creative Knitting(they are nice, they send stuff back)

The size for this was 12 months, but the top can be worn by say a 3 month old as a dress, and maybe get some wear as a shirt into 24 months. THe bottoms are little pants. The top's chest is 20", the length is 12". The pants hip is 21" with elastic in the waist(room for diapers!), length is 16". The yarn is matte sport weight cotton, Plymouth Wildflower(discontinued), in bubblegum pink and aqua blue. The ties are removable. The top has a button on the back neck.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

here is my ravelry page.
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/celeste-pinheiro


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I LOVE that green sweater! It is gorgeous!

Tell me what I have that we can swap with???


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you know which ones are "real woman" sizes starting to get chilly here and I realized I don't have a favorite sweater yet, usually a new one every year. Are you interested in homespun or would you prefer store bought yarns. Really not perfect on the homespun yet but really good for how long I have been spinning she actually showed it off to a couple of people last weekend at the studio. You want wool yarn not fiber washed and ready to dye, on the undyed wool right? Would you want an entire sweater's worth of the same yarn or would you want different yarns making up the weight to swap. 

Do you prefer or not like any scents on the soaps. My favorite soap I just started with my last bar and she will not ship small amounts under 20 bars. But have been planning on trying out a friends soap. Why did I not freeze the extra milk? The girls are rebred and hubby is drying them off or I would have some that I made myself to trade.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

HI! yes I have a couple vests that have a chest of 48 or 50" I will be gone all day today. I'll answer more tonight(or if I can get online when at school). I have a lot more sweaters


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

luvzmybabz said:


> Do you know which ones are "real woman" sizes starting to get chilly here and I realized I don't have a favorite sweater yet, usually a new one every year. Are you interested in homespun or would you prefer store bought yarns. Really not perfect on the homespun yet but really good for how long I have been spinning she actually showed it off to a couple of people last weekend at the studio. You want wool yarn not fiber washed and ready to dye, on the undyed wool right? Would you want an entire sweater's worth of the same yarn or would you want different yarns making up the weight to swap.
> 
> Do you prefer or not like any scents on the soaps. My favorite soap I just started with my last bar and she will not ship small amounts under 20 bars. But have been planning on trying out a friends soap. Why did I not freeze the extra milk? The girls are rebred and hubby is drying them off or I would have some that I made myself to trade.


your reason for edit is funny:goodjob: you should have seen my spelling befor eI fixed it

The only deal breaker would be I don't want smoky yarn. But otherwise I'll take anything wool, wool-cotton or wool silk blend, alpaca of sock or fingering weight, or dk, odd balls are great, even partial balls of the dk weight. Either handspun or not. Any color, though not a big fan of pastels. Though light grey is cool.

Soap, anything, but I do prefer spicy smells more than floral. 

Tommorrow we are going to chop a lot of wood, after that is over I'll put up some more photos.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes I am a smoker but have always been very careful about yarn used for swap. Actually kept it at a friends house worrying about smoke never had anyone complain at least to my face. You know what if you are just taking the pictures for my benefit just don't bother as I feel that there are things being said behind my back which is absolutely childish, the person should have come to me if there was a problem, which i do not know how there could have been considering the means that were taken to prevent issues, that I think I will just back out of this forum now. As I really have no need for vicious ugly people that talk behind my back I have enough problems without that.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

luvzmybabz said:


> Yes I am a smoker but have always been very careful about yarn used for swap. Actually kept it at a friends house worrying about smoke never had anyone complain at least to my face. You know what if you are just taking the pictures for my benefit just don't bother as I feel that there are things being said behind my back which is absolutely childish, the person should have come to me if there was a problem, which i do not know how there could have been considering the means that were taken to prevent issues, that I think I will just back out of this forum now. As I really have no need for vicious ugly people that talk behind my back I have enough problems without that.



Luvz - I believe I have swapped with you in the past, and I just wanted to say that I did not smell any smoke at all. Not even on the package. If that is a concern, than it shouldn't be.
I am an ex-smoker too...so I really seem to smell that stuff!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

African vest
finished chest 44", length 24", cotton tape yarn (I think this was Tahki Linguine, this was in TKGA Cast On magazine mid-90's)

The sides are straight, it does NOT have an a-line shape, that is just the angle of the camera.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Girl's vest, various cotton yarns
finished chest 36", length 16"

PS I have two simple girls halter tops(Creative Knitting mag) that I'll throw in with this if you want, I'll need to take a pic)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Rainbow vest, wool handspun rainbow, blue is Brown Sheep Lamb's Pride Bulky in Cobalt blue. 
Finished chest 46"
Length 22"

the rainbow colors are brighter and more vivid than in the photo.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Short sleeve cardigan, cotton/acrylic, Plymouth Yarns Jeanee
finished chest 40"
length 23"
dk weight yarn


----------

